#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-10
<jimmah> yay! pak33m registered for the release party with two additional and super cute attendees :)
<jimmah> hehe, I mean loco party
<ghuru> hey all
<ghuru> anyone good at bash scripting?
<mhall119> nobody is really good at bash scripting, we mostly just type semi-randomly until something works
<ghuru> hello?
<itnet7> ghuru: hey there, what are you trying to do?
<ghuru> hey itnet7
<ghuru> just a simple bash script
<ghuru> but i am having a stupid problem
<ghuru> du and sort it by name
<itnet7> I might be able to help you with a 'simple' one
<ghuru> so for example
<ghuru> du -h --max-depth=1 --exclude "./.*" | sort
<ghuru> try that on your laptop and you will see
<ghuru> crap got it to work
<ghuru> but open for other ideas ;)
<itnet7> You can base other parameters to sort it by size and all with still displaying the name, not sure exactly what you really need. 
<ghuru> i actullay found something simple
<ghuru> du -h --max-depth=1 --exclude "./.*" | sort -k2
<ghuru> -k2 sorts it by the 2nd column, which is the name
<ghuru> you can still send me yours itnet7
<itnet7> ghuru: I pm'd you the one that I have used in the past, might not be what you're looking for
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-12
<govatent> I just supported amazon's mp3 store with banshee. it was a very nice user experience 
<jamalta> so what project would a bug regarding the top menu go under?
<jamalta> well, the switch user menu
<maxolasersquad> Probably Unity.
<maxolasersquad> In 11.04/10?
<jamalta> 11.10
<maxolasersquad> I'd think that would be Unity.
<jamalta> maxolasersquad: ty :)
<maxolasersquad> np
<maxolasersquad> Usually you can type "xprop WM_CLASS" in a terminal and then click an application to get the correct program, but that doesn't appear to work with the Unity widgets.
<jamalta> oh interesting
<jamalta> didn't know that
<mhall119> yeah, it doesn't have a WM_CLASS
<jamalta> Does this seem like the right place for this bug? http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/872908
<mhall119> jamalta: they'll move it if they need to when triaging
<jamalta> mhall119: alright, ty
<maxolasersquad> jamalta: I've noticed the same problem.  I marked it as affecting me.
<jamalta> maxolasersquad: ty
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: who handles bug with pastebin.u.c?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: no idea, I don't think it's ISD though
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> thanks ;)
<mhall119> np
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-13
<maxolasersquad> Happy Ubuntu Release Day!
<maxolasersquad> 6 hours to release.
<bogmc> yes!
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> happy release day everyone, Oneiric is officially out!
<maxolasersquad> Then thefinalcountdown is full of dirty lies.
<mhall119> and dirty 80s one-hit-wonders
<dantalizing> mmm... dirty 80s
<DammitJim> happy release date!!!!
<DammitJim> why is oneric ocelot not LTS?
<DammitJim> oneiric
<mhall119> DammitJim: because LTS's come very 2 years
<mhall119> 12.04 will be an LTS
<DammitJim> are a lot of people then waiting for 12.04?
<DammitJim> I guess you can always upgrade, right?
<mhall119> yeah, you can upgrade to whatever you want
<mhall119> probably businesses will wait for 12.04, and most people using it on a server
<zoopster> oh crap...now I'm 2 releases behind on my server, ugh
<mhall119> zoopster: yeah, mine is 10.10 too
<DammitJim> if it's running fine, don't upgrade ;)
<zoopster> heh...but then I don't get to play with the new cool stuff
<zoopster> actually I'm starting to move my websites to S3
<zoopster> just don't like not being about to assign root domain names to them :(
<DammitJim> I hear ya
<DammitJim> VM for the new cool stuff
<zoopster> actually I "should" do the opposite...keep the host upgraded and keep my prod stuff on a vm
<DammitJim> lol... it should all be a vm cluster :0
<dantalizing> wonder if there is a juju charm for "upgrade"
<mhall119> dantalizing: I think that's more of a puppet/landscape thing
<dantalizing> its still service management
<mhall119> juju is more deployment management I think
<dantalizing> i'm not sure what the stated design goals are, but there is more in there than just puppet/chef/whatever for the cloud.  i dont see specific upgrade charms, but i dont see why it couldnt be done .. tricky but doable
<zoopster> dantalizing: you and I both know that you don't upgrade cloud/vm based images
<zoopster> rip and replace!
<zoopster> and use juju to redeploy
<akgraner> zoopster, everytime I see/hear juju I think of sammy hagar :-)
<zoopster> heh...yea, but that's bad juju!
<akgraner> and charms well I think lucky charms cereal :-/
<akgraner> this out to be fun interviewing developers at UDS about this - I think I can get through it without giggling just a little
<akgraner> s/out/ought
<mhall119> akgraner: it makes me think of juju bees
<mhall119> jujubes, however it's spelled
<mhall119> but now that you mention it, I feel compelled to write a webapp and call it lucky, just so I can make a charm for it
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<akgraner> too funny
<dantalizing> is it bad that 2 minutes ago was the first time that i saw the online tour?  how long has that been there?
<mhall119> dantalizing: hours
<dantalizing> me likey
<mhall119> it is very nice, isn't it?
<mhall119> I hear sending email works too
 * mhall119 hasn't tried that yet
<dantalizing> I <3 me some rackspace
<itnet7> mhall119: we'll have to get jujubees to give away during the horro show ;-)
<mhall119> that's be fun
<itnet7> s/horro/horror/
<itnet7> People around here at work are genuinely excited about the new release
<itnet7> That Rocks!
<itnet7> I'm about to my first clean install, on my other other work laptop
<itnet7> They issued us laptops when they took over our departments with what the deamed as the latest greatest OS
<itnet7> I haven't even powered it on fully
<itnet7> from 2 years ago, 3 in february ;-P
<dantalizing> really?  they installed ubuntu on them and you didnt use it?
<dantalizing> ;)
<raubvogel> itnet7: I worked at a place where the new laptop would go to the boss, then to his kids, and then to IT
<itnet7> raubvogel: that tends to happen here on the other side. I can't really get my hands on any new hardware to "test" due to them insourcing us
<itnet7> dantalizing: I wish ;-)
<itnet7> I just can't believe they said vi$ta and best os in the same sentence......
<raubvogel> itnet7: Fun 
<itnet7> I should have know then what I was in store for!
<raubvogel> Now they ought to be saying Windows8
<itnet7> There are already buzzwords about Mango Development
<itnet7> *pffftt*
<raubvogel> Now, they should only have *one* machine with the Microsoft SDK
<dantalizing> every time i hear 'mango' i think of the line 'juicy juicy mangos' from bend it like beckham
<raubvogel> then let people rdp into it
<raubvogel> to the very same screen
<raubvogel> and work on different projects 
<raubvogel> How's that for bad?
<itnet7> I wanted to try that chrome rdp client
<itnet7> but haven't had a chance... @ dantalizing, I know, right?
<itnet7> It makes me think of the SNL skit too with John Lequiziamo (sp?)
<itnet7> Well, I guess it's not really rdp, it's more like teamview
<maxolasersquad> An HTML5 RDP client would be badass, but you'd need a websockets server somewhere that can access both the RDP server.
<maxolasersquad> Is anyone else annoyed about the choppy scrolling in the new Gwibber?
<itnet7> That's one app I haven't been using in quite sometime, I will check it tonight
<govatent> happy release day everyone
<akgraner> mhall119, what's the irc channel for the ubuntu website folks
<akgraner> is it ubuntu-website or something else - I can't remember atm
<mhall119> akgraner: #ubuntu-website
<akgraner> thanks!
<govatent> i like all the changes made in unity. i only wish i had a slightly nicer gpu. 
<mhall119> govatent: Unity 2d works really well without 3d acceleration
<govatent> how can i switch to it?
<mhall119> govatent: at the login screen, click the gear icon by your name
<govatent> cause i do have 3d acceleration. it just is sluggish cause of my laptop's amazingly underpowered card. 
<govatent> ok brb. going to switch to 2d 
<govatent> wow. 
<govatent> i am not going to lie. 2d feels really really smooth/fast on my laptop. 
<govatent> thanks mhall119 . that was a great tip. 
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> they did a really good job with it, and made it so close to the 3d version
<govatent> what extra fancies does the 3d have. 
<mhall119> I'm not really sure
<govatent> not that i plan on going back to 3d on my laptop. it really made a huge difference that one change. i am glad the community thought of the older computers. 
<mhall119> 3d is build on Compiz
<mhall119> 2d is built in QT
<mhall119> that's the only difference i know
<govatent> this new release made me love ubuntu again. every release i fall in love again and remember why i use ubuntu. 
<govatent> btw funny story, the other day while at school i get a call from my mom saying the internet went out. i could not remote into my system at all so i was not able to look into it till i got home later that night. when i did get home, i found out comcast for some reason decided their backend would lose my modems mac reg in their system. they have no trace of my modem ever being in the system. 
<mhall119> nice
<govatent> i should call and get a day worth of credit 
<govatent> cause my mom could not use our vonage service cause of their mistake. not that i am angry about it or anything. 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-14
<ShawnR> can someone please tell the servers to cut off everyone but IPs from FL so I can update in less than 8 hrs?
<mhall119> ShawnR: did you point to a local mirror before you started updating?
<mhall119> many of the big universities mirror the repos
<ShawnR> mhall119: nope, just did the package updater and let it go... didn't evne think about pointing it to a local repo
<ShawnR> where would i set such?
<ShawnR> that being said, only 22 minutes left now... (after going since about 4 or 5pm, not thinking I'm going to change it for this release)
<mhall119> ShawnR: if you open "Software Sources", in the "Download from" dropdown select "Other..." and it'll give you a list of choices, plus a button to auto-select a good one for you
<KlutZ> everybody must be worn out in Orlando and asleep...
<govatent> not me.
<govatent> although i am not central florida 
<KlutZ> I think they are having there LoCo party this weekend in Orlando, Fl... 
<govatent> does anyone use aim with empathy? 
<mhall119> not anymore
<mhall119> govatent: I used to, but started getting spammers messaging me, so I've turned off that account
<govatent> I can't seem to make my aim account work in empathy right now. 
<govatent> wanted to see if someone could test it as well.
<govatent> i am on my clean 11.10 install now
<govatent> its the only account giving me an issue in empathy 
<govatent> trying to also see if there is any info online but nothing so far 
<mhall119> govatent: just tried my AIM account, connected fine
<govatent> thanks. ill have to figure this out 
<govatent> i think there are logs for connection attempts i can check
<maxolasersquad> govatent: I use AIM with empathy on 11.10
<mhall119> govatent: are you sure you have an AIM account? ;)
<govatent> lol
<govatent> i know my un/pw are right cause i tried using the online chat service at aim.com 
<maxolasersquad> If you look in System Monitor there are processes named telepathy-*
<maxolasersquad> telepathy-butterfly is msn.
<maxolasersquad> I'm not sure which is AIM.
<maxolasersquad> Sometime's I cannot connect to MSN, so I kill telepathy-butterfly and then it reloads and works.
<govatent> right now i have both my aim and icq set to disabled cause when i turn either on empathy just starts going on about needing a password and not logging in 
<govatent> ill try that now
<govatent> i think aim and icq use the same process
<govatent> i wanna find the logs 
<govatent> found it. within the file menu for empathy under help there is an option debug that shows all the info 
<maxolasersquad> govatent: It's probably telepathy-haze
<govatent> yea your right on that one 
<maxolasersquad> "telepathy-haze exposes libpurple's many protocol implementations to the Telepathy framework."
<govatent> well this is great. I disabled all my accounts. fire up the debugger for connections. clear the logs to see whats going on with aim. i fire aim up and it works by itself. 
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: telepathy-haze is for groupwise messenger
<itnet7> Oh, does it also handle AIM?
<itnet7> I thought it was telepathy-gabble
<itnet7> Oh, I guess after reading you can actually also use haze for AIM, with seemingly better results (except if you happen to be named govatent) ;-P
<itnet7> brb
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: My googleing suggested that gabble is for Jabber.
<zoopster> aye...wonder why telepathy-haze process was taking up 100% of a cpu earlier....hmmm....novell is coming back to haunt me?
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: yeah, this is the article I was looking at when I was trying to get some traction with a telepathy-haze bug I had reported. http://senko.net/connecting-to-aimicq-with-telepathy-gabble/
<itnet7> unfortunately, my bug is still broken 2 or so years later
<itnet7> it's still broken... :-(
<itnet7> just re-tried it
<maxolasersquad> Ahh yes, I remember that.  Forgot the AOL had switched to Jabber.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-15
<govatent> Hello!
<mhall119> hey govatent 
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-16
<chloric> evening/morning everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-08
<ravenhood> hi
<ravenhood> just recorded a cover of gangnam style!
<ravenhood> did it in one shoot at home in bad conditions - but its pretty cool.
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<ShawnR> that cover isn't too bad. too bad ravenhood already dipped outta here
<itnet7> ShawnR: I was going to check it out later tonight, was it family friendly?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-09
<ShawnR> itnet7: yeah, just guitar solo (acoustic).  No words, no video (just the wave form of the sound)
<ShawnR> also listed are a few other covers he's done (even one on a ukalele)
<bhosmer> Hi gang. I was talking with Chris Crisafulli last night about the upcoming release party in Viera. Does anyone know his nick or what time it was planned for?
<bhosmer> seen itnet7
<itnet7> bhosmer: hey there!
<bhosmer> Hi! So, what time where you thinking for Sunday?
<itnet7> bhosmer: I'll let you know in a second... brb
<bhosmer> Okay.
<govatent> whats up on sunday?
<bhosmer> Quantal release party!
<bhosmer> For Brevard County. I don't know about everywhere else.
<itnet7> Well, the 21st
<itnet7> right?
<itnet7> do you think that the place would be open from 6 - 9 pm?
<itnet7> or would you rather do 5 - 8?
<itnet7> bhosmer: ^
<itnet7> hey there govatent !
<govatent> hey itnet7 
<govatent> how goes it? 
<itnet7> not bad, how are you doing??
<govatent> hanging in there. finally a day i don't have to be on the road. so im working from home and doing some work on my arch pogo plug server
<itnet7> cool!
<govatent> how about you?
<govatent> oh side note, i'd like another copy of your irrsi scripts. that something i'm setting up on this server 
<bhosmer> That is what I need to check. Sometimes she closes on Sundays, but I know her hours have been a little different. I'm going to try and confirm with her this afternoon and make sure. If she isn't available, we might be able to get the civic center or porcher house. If worse comes to worse, we can use my office on New Haven. Melbourne is just a little far for some, so central part of the county might be better.
<itnet7> govatent: no problem, I will send you a copy as soon as I can
<itnet7> bhosmer: Awesome, thanks! Have I met you in RL through the Hackers and Founders of Melbourne Group?
 * itnet7 sometimes has a bad memory lately ;-)
<bhosmer> I don't think so. I didn't know they even existed. I'm part of the Drupal community here, and go to Orlando sometimes to familab and Urban Rethink.
<itnet7> Oh, cool!
<govatent> We are having our party on the 21 if i remember the plan correctly down here
<itnet7> govatent: in Miami?
<govatent> yea
<govatent> it's to line up with the dade lug and hackmiami meetings 
<bhosmer> How many people do you think might attend for Brevard? I think I can count on at least three. I might be able to persuade her to open if we can make it worth her while.
<govatent> I would try and make it up 
<itnet7> bhosmer: I am not sure, usually between 15 - 20 have been coming in the past
<govatent> I'm gonna try and be there. not sure if i have to do anything sunday 
<itnet7> govatent: ours is also schedule for the 21st
<bhosmer> That would probably do it if we all eat and drink while we are there.
<itnet7> We can change our date bhosmer if you think it's too soon
<itnet7> so we can try and get more people to attend
<itnet7> but it would have to be after November 4th, more like the 11 th
<itnet7> I will be out of the country from the 26th of Oct. until Nov. 4th
<bhosmer> That might not be a bad idea. She is definitely open on Saturdays. I don't know how quickly you can mobilize the loco group. Saturday the 20th of October, a lot of us will be at DrupalCamp South Florida.
<itnet7> govatent: if you guys were to come up, would it be easier for us to have it on a Saturday?
<govatent> sunday would be fine. 
<govatent> I'm actually learning to program in C with the hack miami guys on sats 
<govatent> although I could mess a meeting i guess
<itnet7> bhosmer: See how she feels about November 18th. The 11th is actually a holiday
<bhosmer> If you think we could get 20 people in there, let me ask her this afternoon if she might be willing to open for us. Before we change too much around. She might do it if we promise to drink and maybe get by with cold sandwiches or something. If she has to open the grill, it costs her more because she has to pay a cook. She has beer and stuff. 
<bhosmer> Okay, I'll ask about the 18th.
<itnet7> Ask her about the 17th and 18th, and see what would work better for her. I haven't ever been there so I am not sure if it would be too crowded for a decent size group on a Saturday night
<itnet7> Thanks bhosmer !
<bhosmer> No, there is plenty of room. She would be elated if I brought 20 people in there on a Saturday or Sunday.
<bhosmer> You
<bhosmer> You're welcome, thank you too. I should know something by this evening at least. We have a few alternatives for sure in case one doesn't work.
<itnet7> Awesome!
<itnet7> We'll just write up the description to reflect that
<itnet7> govatent: if you do come on Saturday, maybe you can do a hangout during the C learning
<itnet7> ;-)
<bhosmer> Are you in here in the evenings? 
<govatent> yea
<bhosmer> itnet7: 
<itnet7> bhosmer: me?
<bhosmer> itnet7: yes sorry
<itnet7> I work in Rockledge during the day
<itnet7> oh
<itnet7> nvm
<itnet7> you mean the channel
<bhosmer> No, I mean in the channel
<bhosmer> We both type too fast!
<itnet7> ping me anytime, I have irssi running with a notification app on my phone
<itnet7> if you direct message me, I usually get notified
<bhosmer> Okay, I am teaching class tonight. When I get a chance and know something I'll let you know.
<itnet7> The only times I won't respond is if I have my phone muted, or I'm working out
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7>  cool!!
<bhosmer> this is going to be awesome!
<itnet7> govatent if you guys schedule your release party soon on the Loco Team Portal, I'll try and come
<itnet7> down
<govatent> cool
<itnet7> bhosmer: definitely!
<govatent> is there going to be a post for your event?
<itnet7> We have one now, but it says the twenty first of october
<itnet7> I am going to change it to the 18th of Nov.
<bhosmer> I'll let itnet7 take care of the loco stuff, but I will post it at brevardtech.org when I know something.
<itnet7> and if we have to change it again we will
<itnet7> bhosmer: sweet!
<bhosmer> I have some very ubuntu hungry noobs that have been asking for an install fest. This will be great.
<itnet7> bhosmer: We can do an install fest any time, We can reserve a room at the Eau Gallie Library or somewhere similar. I would just want to setup a local mirror, and bring a hub/switch to make it easer to do updates
<itnet7> I have a couple of people in the Space Coast Linux and OSS group as well as the Bug Club that have also been asking
<itnet7> govatent: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1973/detail/
<itnet7> bbiab going to heat up my lunch real quick ;-)
<bhosmer> itnet7: Let me talk to the tech group. I'll see a lot of them tonight and run it by them.
<itnet7> cool!
<ShawnR> anyone here at all tried to get a linksys WMB54G running through ubuntu?
<ShawnR> in windows, it loads as a sound device to wirelessly stream any sound to the device.  That should work ok in a virtual machine i presume, but i would love to run it natively from my server without having to run a VM
<itnet7> ShawnR: I can help try and research it a bit, but I don't have one of those devices ;-0
<itnet7> ;-)
<itnet7>  I meant 
<ShawnR> itnet7: the only research is that the box itself can be hacked (access to root via j9 serial port pins), but no drivers are available
<itnet7> Oh, wow!
<ShawnR> i run Subsonic music server, and there is an option to control the server's player remotely.  I wanted to do that to play music somewhere else in the house... but this appears to be no dice
<ShawnR> i don't wanna run my subsonic server on a windows machine just for this feature
<ShawnR> i love the box, it has stereo RCA, mini-stereo (3.5mm), digital coax, and optical outputs (can handle 5.1) and wirelessly receives the signal from the PC
<ShawnR> it is hard enough to get it working on the barely supported Vista (linksys, Sondigo, C-Media all failed to get past a primary beta driver for vista) and some have hacked running the right services to get it running in win7... but no work at all for linux
<ShawnR> http://www.devttys0.com/2012/07/hacking-the-linksys-wmb54g/ <--this guy hacked the firmware, but doesn't get me anywhere on client drivers
<itnet7> ShawnR: it's a shame they haven't released any drivers, it seems like it would be a dynamite device
<itnet7> I saw a couple of posts on Cisco's community forums, maybe someday they'll listen to their customers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-10
<ShawnR> it's a flippin awesome device, i used to use it ALL THE TIME with winamp and windows... but my setup has changed quite a bit since that XP setup
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-11
<bhosmer> itnet7: I didn't get a chance to stop by the Cafe' the past two days. It is a priority to get it taken care of by the end of this weekend for me.
<itnet7> Oh, cool, no problem. Thanks for letting me know
<itnet7> :-)
<bhosmer> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-12
<JHOSMAN> Hello! 
<JHOSMAN> There is someone here to davie 
<govatent> hi
<govatent> davie? 
<govatent> JHOSMAN, davie city? 
<JHOSMAN> Yes
<JHOSMAN> of here https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=es-419&q=davie+florida&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x88d9a7e20aa07b1d:0xe7b2c8ac6892b1fc,Davie,+FL,+USA&gl=co&ei=IHV3UP2LLovm8gSPm4CADw&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQ8gEwAQ 
<govatent> I'm not far from there. What's up?
<JHOSMAN> You speak spanish? 
<JHOSMAN> can you write me? jhosman@ubuntu.com
<govatent> si
<govatent> que es lo que necesitas?
<govatent> te mando un PM
<JHOSMAN> Thanks! 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-13
<byte> Hello?
<fr05tbyt3> in the hizzy
<zoose> hello, been a long time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-14
<Brun0L3z> Hello
<Brun0L3z>  Hello People, I wrote a java program some years back and exported it as .class now I can't open the .class files to edit the code nor do I have a backup copy. I am using ubuntu and I am having some problems adding the java decompiler to eclipse, any advice?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-11
<zoose> hello everyone
<zoose> it's been...yonks since i've been around.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-13
<zoose> hello
<zoose> good evening everyone.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-06
<mhall119_> ahoneybun: hey, I've been on vacation all last week, saw that you pinged me multiple times, do you still need me?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, is there any news of when the release party will be and where?
<Nothing_Much> release party!
<Nothing_Much> wait
<Nothing_Much> is it this week or next week?
<ahoneybun> like 3 weeks I think let me lok
<ahoneybun> Oct 23
<Nothing_Much> the 25th it is then!
<ahoneybun> is that a set date Nothing_Much ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't think we have a release party planned yet
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun: oh don't mind me, I'm not an employee!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-07
<ubuntu-studio> hi there can ubuntu run with dual RAM?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119, my app is on lp
<Nothing_Much> woo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-05
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no, I'm on r127 or so
<Garheade_> Not that I message anyone in this group outside of IRC but if anyone wants, they can telgram me at 303.895.6696
<jck77> good morning!
<mhall119> good morning all
<Garheade> Hows everyone doing today?
<jck77> great!!! for a Monday!!! 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I just moved to r257 today
<ahoneybun> hello Garheade and jck77
<jck77> hello ahoneybun 
<jck77> how was the Ubuntu Hour?
 * jck77 wondering what r257 means LOL
<ahoneybun> r257 is the release number of the ubuntu phone version
<ahoneybun> jck77: it was fun jck77
<mhall119> ahoneybun: release numbers are per-device-per-channel
<ahoneybun> yea they are all indepent
<ahoneybun> I thought we were both on rc-proposed
<jck77> ohh ok 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm on rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mhall119> are you?
<jck77> I saw that ubuntu phone at CES las vegas a couple of years ago
<Garheade> I just hit r259 today... I think.
<mhall119> jck77: come to FOSSETCON and you'll get to play with a couple yourself :)
<ahoneybun> or the Release Party
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> where the heck is ballons
<jck77> hahaha I have to still plan that orlando trip
 * ahoneybun wished he had a HDMI Monitor to bribe mhall119 to come
<jck77> use a TV hehe
<mhall119> ahoneybun: balloons is in the process of becoming a father :)
<ahoneybun> oh
<mhall119> he'll be unavailable for a couple weeks
<ahoneybun> crap...
<ahoneybun> I need him to send that N7
<ahoneybun> or ask him if he can I should say
<Nothing_Much> becoming a father?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: his wife is having a baby
<Garheade> ahoneybun: I'd be willing to trade my N7 for a new job...
<ahoneybun> I don't have the power to do that
<ahoneybun> Garheade: ^
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I saw your name all happily then "Not going" lol
<mhall119> yeah, I meant to click +1 but accidentally pressed "Yes"
<Garheade> :) No one does... ahoneybun. No one does. but you come across any leads, let me know.
<ahoneybun> well I know alan's job needs Level 1 people
<mhall119> Garheade: there's a java position open in Orlando I've been contacted about
<ahoneybun> he is in Boca
<ahoneybun> I think'
<mhall119> that probably won't work out then :)
<Garheade> I'm in west palm actually
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> still a little drive if not remote
<Garheade> I'm not much of developer though. Sys Admin by fire...
<Nothing_Much> mhall119, yeah i know, but i thought he already looked like a father
<mhall119> well now he'll have a reason to look like that :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://twitter.com/ubuntufl/status/650399462637109250
<Garheade> Hey! That Glasshole looks familiar.
<ahoneybun> damn it mhall119 now I realllllly need that cable lol
<jck77> a little bit blurry that picture hehehe
<jck77> not to blame whoever took that picture haha
<jck77> resolution also looked like from a flip phone
<Garheade> mhall119: Hows the response time on the N4 when it's hooked into a monitor like that?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-06
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm guessing even you can't get a N7 from Canoncial?
<mhall119> Garheade: video response time is good, but the mouse movement is a big buggy at the moment
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not a 2013 N7, no
<ahoneybun> yea I thought so
<ahoneybun> jck77: https://plus.google.com/events/cpk376llqdu9mie0cnb02vkgut8 ; https://plus.google.com/events/cv9uesusd553k38dsodvdpta7sk
<jck77> morning 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-07
<Garheade> ahoneybun: do you mind if I send you a private message?
<mhall119> KeithIMyers: didn't you port Ubuntu Touch to some device?
<jck77> hello everyone
<Garheade> hello jck77 
<Garheade> Is anyone following any good channels on telegram?
<Garheade> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-conspiracy
<Garheade> Thats not a scary article at all.
<Garheade> I know its all rumor but damn...
<stickystyle> seems pretty unlikley; Canonical isn’t a public company (yet) so it’s not like MS can buy up a majority of the shares, Shuttleworth already has a bed made out of cash (figuratively…but maybe he does ;) ), and there is a universal distaste for MS…but weirder things have happened. In all honesty, MS has been making some good for the OSS world as of recent, I’d be more fearful of Apple buying Canonical.
<Garheade> The problem with anyone buying Canonical is that by nature of the products, there are a lot of peices that aren't profitable. So, if anyone bought it, we'd likely see cuts to some projects.
<mhall119> also, the fact that anybody could duplicate it entirely at any point
<ahoneybun> sure Garheade
<Garheade> ahoneybun: message inbound
<ahoneybun> hola people
<ahoneybun> jck77: I should see you here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3228-ubuntu-hour-ft-lauderdale/
<ahoneybun> :)
<jck77> ahoneybun: hehe what about the one in hollywood 
<jck77> donuts sounds like a plan 
<ahoneybun> jck77: either one would be awesome 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-09
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/ljygoLb
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice, you should put the XCF up on spreadubuntu
<ahoneybun> mhall119: spreadubuntu
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: http://spreadubuntu.org/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: spreadubuntu does not support xcf
<ahoneybun> only pdf or svg
<ahoneybun> well others but not xcf
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-hour-fl-loco?nocache=1
<mhall119> no xcf? that's surprising
<ahoneybun> sorry got it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: which LUGs have you contacted about UbuCon?
<ahoneybun> I found it, very fine print
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahoneybun> none atm
<ahoneybun> I think I saw that one LUG is meeting in a week or 2
<mhall119> ok, I'm going to send out an invitation to all the ones in Florida I can find, as well as asking for speakers
<mhall119> but I didn't want to duplicate anything you'd already sent
<ahoneybun> well I was going to go to the meetu
<ahoneybun> *meetup
<mhall119> for which, FLUX?
<ahoneybun> http://www.meetup.com/soflalinux/events/224267439/
<ahoneybun> but also FLUX
<ahoneybun> they know about FOSSETCON but I'll sell UbuCon as well if you have not
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<mhall119> well I'll just be emailing, feel free to bring it up again in person
<ahoneybun> that LUG is a bit boring tbh
<ahoneybun> also the last two meeting have been at that business building
<ahoneybun> that I don't really want to go to
<mhall119> you don't like the building?
<ahoneybun> it is not enough of a reason to drive to ft. lauderdale
<mhall119> ah, ok, I understand
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you think I could use funds to make LoCo business cards?
<mhall119> I have a LUG in Tampa, but they meet on the other side of downtown, which means I would have to drive through it to get here, which I hate doing
<ahoneybun> or would it be a good use/ethical
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's never come up before, so I can't really say. These would be for advertising the LoCo itself, not you personally?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: something like this: http://imgur.com/EZwf1AZ
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of changing "usefoss.com" to "loco.ubuntu.com"
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I think they might be a little too personal right now, but if you replace your name and contact info with stuff for the team a a whole, that might be approved
<mhall119> if you use loco.ubuntu.com, give the full path to the team's page
<ahoneybun> yea I thought so
<mhall119> and the team's mailing list, and such
<mhall119> I'd also wait until we see if we'll get a team Meetup account :)
<ahoneybun> yea that would be ncie
<ahoneybun> *nice
<ahoneybun> the loco page is hard to sign into for people who don't have a ubuntu one account
<ahoneybun> sso
<mhall119> you don't have to be logged in to see it though
<mhall119> just to mark yourself as attending or leave comments
<ahoneybun> well someone was having issues
<mhall119> I just tried it in private browsing mode and it loads fine
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> just saying what I heard
<mhall119> maybe they were following a link to register as attending
<mhall119> but the team and event pages themselves don't require logging in
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> balloons: !
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-10
<floridagram13> <KMyers> @All - http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> @KMyers how would I parse this: http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/forecast?q=32055&appid=753a953085551461ddf5555c772c06c2
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> I want to figure out how to call each one
<floridagram13> <KMyers> It looks like standard JSON, parsing it would depend on the language you are using to write your code.
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun if you have a way to load it into JavaScript, it's really easy.  You need to pick a language to parse it, like Kieth said.
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> QML
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> Qml is a markup language that's the UI portion.  You need to load it into C or something.
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> this is what I have just for current weather: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23301101/
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> but for the forecast I need to find out how to parse it with C++ I guess..
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> That appears to be JavaScript
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> That looks like it's parsing.  Now you need to display.
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Well display that is fine
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> But when it's all those lines its impossible
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> For JSON you drill down through it.
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> You know the structure?
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> {item:value}
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> {items:[value1, value2]}
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> You drill through the items and get your value.  Sometimes a value can be a sub-item.
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Mm kinda
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Leaked Image of HTCs new SmartWatch with Verizon LTE
<floridagram13> <govatent> Needs Verizon branding on software as well. Maybe change the home icon
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> See something wrong?
<floridagram13> <KMyers> You are roaming on AT&T
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> That's weird
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> The heck I rebooted and back on it
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Try ejecting the SIM card and putting it back in
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Yea works for now
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Samsung Watch Leak is next @govatent
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Here is a sneak peek that I will be posting in a sec
<floridagram13> <govatent> Lmao
<floridagram13> <govatent> My phone was roaming recently too during the storm
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Hahhahahah
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Hm, wondering if it rolled over due to AT&T if a tower went down
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> So it'd not my ron
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> ROM
<floridagram13> <KMyers> In your case @ahoneybun - \_(ツ)_/¯
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Well Alan was on it too
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> I'm back in it again
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Finally back on LTE
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Yay
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> And I'm going to SeaGL
<floridagram13> <KMyers> I am sorry to hear that
<floridagram13> <KMyers> When is it?
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Nov 11 and 12
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> on wait
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> @KMyers could you do the Coffeehaus meetup for me
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> I'd hate to move it back again
<floridagram13> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Sure
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> I have no problem getting you to a place with coffee XD
<DammitJim> do I need to worry about this? WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack
<DammitJim> ended on 2016-08-04:
<DammitJim> all my servers are VMs 
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Are you running 12.04?
<DammitJim> 14.04
<DammitJim> LTS
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Sorry, meant to say 14.04
<floridagram13> <KMyers> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2334371
<floridagram13> <KMyers> AKA - You will still receive software updates/security updates but kernel updates and driver updates will no longer come in. It should not be a huge deal if your system us running fine. You can still install packages manually via dpkg if needed
<floridagram13> <KMyers> But it is best to move onto 16.04 if possible
<floridagram13> <KMyers> I understand how it can be probelmatic on servers
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> I think 5 years is a bit long
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> maybe 2 normal releases till the next LTS comes
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> or something
<DammitJim> yeah, mine are all servers
<DammitJim> and it takes FOREVER to upgrade them... noone knows what is running on them to be able to test them properly
<DammitJim> how do I disable that message?
<floridagram13> <KMyers> 5 years is long for a desktop but not for servers as updates can break things - which can cost money if it is a critical system
<floridagram13> <KMyers> sudo apt-get remove $(hwe-support-status --show-all-unsupported)
<floridagram13> <KMyers> should disable it, just test it on a test server before running it on production
<DammitJim> I wonder what installed it to begin with
<floridagram13> <KMyers> I believe it is in the Ubuntu core image
<DammitJim> so, what did I just remove?
<DammitJim> with that command?
<floridagram13> <KMyers> The HWE Stack
<floridagram13> <KMyers> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<DammitJim> now I no longer have an initrd.img-3.16.0-77-generic in /boot
<floridagram13> <KMyers> What do you have in /boot
<DammitJim> grub  lost+found  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+.elf  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Do an apt-get install linux-generic
<DammitJim> ok... it's bringing back some stuff, I think?
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Let me know what is in /boot after
<DammitJim> weird... it pulled down 3.13.0-98
<DammitJim> this server had 3.16.0-77
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Try running sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.16.0-77-generic
<DammitJim> ok, now I have both
<floridagram13> <KMyers> run a sudo update-initramfs -u
<floridagram13> <KMyers> And finally a dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<DammitJim> yup
<DammitJim> a bunch of generic,  linux-images
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Ok, cross your fingers and do a reboot
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> I have a snapshot
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Smart man
<DammitJim> what suppresses that message?
<DammitJim> I didn't get it this time about upgrading and hwe
<floridagram13> <KMyers> This is removing the package that is creating the message
<DammitJim> but I'll need to come back and re-install the other generic image?
<floridagram13> <KMyers> If this works, yes
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Unless you find it easier to simply ignore the message
<DammitJim> I just don't want anyone else to see it
<DammitJim> I'm recording it on a ticket
<DammitJim> but I don't want too many people asking questions
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Not sure if there is an easier way
<DammitJim> thanks
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> Got our tickets for Horror night
<floridagram13> <KMyers> All websites I am on already have a unique (random) password, I am going overkill by also giving each website I am on a unique e-mail address as well
<floridagram13> <KMyers> Over 55 websites done
<maxolase1squad> KMyers, that's something I've been wanting to do for a while now.
<maxolase1squad> I've got most of my stuff with long random password using KeePass, but too much is still heterogeneous.
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> I keep meaning to do that.  I have a wildcard redirect from *@adamoutler.com to adamoutler@gmail.com.   I like to tell people my E-mail is gmail@adamoutler.com
<floridagram13> <KMyers> I am designing a service to manage unique email forwarders
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> How does it work?
<floridagram13> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is a simple web service that randomly spots out semi-random email addresses and forwards it to the main email address on file
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> Amazon.com: Samsung Electronics DP700C6A-X01US ArtPC Pulse Premium Desktop, Intel i5, 256GB SSD, Harmon Kardon 360 Speaker: Computers & Accessories … https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZSFEJ3/
<floridagram13> <AdamOutler> Samsung isn't even trying to disguise their bombs now. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZSFEJ3/
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram13> <Ivoriesablaze> And my freaking car overheated again
<floridagram13> <Ivoriesablaze> Fml
<floridagram13> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Ouch, do you know what is causing it?
<floridagram13> <Ivoriesablaze> Leaky hose
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-11
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> so I found this for JSON: http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> still trying to figure this out
<floridagram13> <Abrerr> What're you trying to do?
<floridagram13> <ahoneybun> I'm trying to use OpenWeatherMap to grab weather data for a location and give a forecast
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> head gasket blew
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That is not good
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> nope, not in the least
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You must have a lot of white smoke behind your car?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I did a head gasket once on a DOHC vehicle.  It was one of the least fun things I've ever done.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I grabbed the book, sat down and read it, then did it... Lots of stress.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and Project Fi has family plans now
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Wuttt, that's awesome
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-12
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> right in the feels
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi - Are you going to come this weekend?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Today or tomorrow? No, this car thing is really holding me back
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> on Saturday is an Ubuntu Hour
<floridagram> <KMyers> Saturday actually
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh yeah, today's Wednesday, I forgot, I'm taking off today bc of Yom Kippur
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers I'll hve to see if I finish my task before saturday but otherwise would love to
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me know so I can arrange transit
<floridagram> <KMyers> I NEED to do something... The family I have had in town have left
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> heckle Apple people outside of an Apple store?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://abcnews.go.com/US/fearing-hurricane-matthew-florida-family-parks-car-living/story?id=42642375
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Florida
<floridagram> <KMyers> How the...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Can't make it Saturday :-(
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Knee pain is back and I need to look for new cars
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You may have better luck looking for cars in Broward County.... Just saying
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Probably, but my knee is in tremendous pain again, and my dad is looking with me
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-13
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/10/12/critical-vulnerability-pork-explosion-revealed-by-jcase-cripples-security-on-some-phones/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Thanks
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It impacts 2 phones including the Nextbit Robbin and the inFocus M810 but it could in theory impact a lot more
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Party balloons
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Happy Ubuntu release!
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Today? It releases?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oct 13
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Sticking with lts for now
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dang, on my Mom's birthday. Gonna be a long day lolol
<floridagram> <govatent> I agree with @Ivoriesablaze. I'm sticking lts
<floridagram> <govatent> I stopped upgrading each release after the last lts release.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Does Ubuntu have a rolling release or strictly cycles?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Just cycles
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well your kinda on a rolling if your in the development release
<maxolase1squad> Abrerr, there was some comotion about pushing for a rolling release a few years ago. Shuttleworth blogged about why they weren't going to go in that direction. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<floridagram> <KMyers> We wanted to do it with Ubuntu Gnome but was later shot down
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> how would that have worked with a Flavour?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> other then adding ppa's into a ISO I guess and update those on the fly
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'd like to know where my happy dog is.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <KMyers> sudo sed -i 's/current_codename/devel/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<floridagram> <KMyers> In theory converts you to a rolling release but things could break
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well that would do nothing with GNOME though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just the Ubuntu base
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That is mostly correct
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> other then maybe the changes to the GNOME pieces that Unity still uses
<floridagram> <KMyers> Remember Gnome/KDE are still in the repos so it will pull down the devel version of Gnome/KDE/Unity
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea true
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so Verizon now has PopData?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the heck
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-14
<DammitJim> how do I check that a service will automatically start on boot?
<DammitJim> I'm on 14.04 LTS and the service is on /etc/init.d
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - KDE Turns 20 today
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Fyi, if we stay over the weekend in Orlando, I can't pay for a hotel room
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Not much I actually can pay for right now
<floridagram> <KMyers> Thats fine, I have a free Hotels.com night
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> This car thing is going to wring me dry
<floridagram> <KMyers> They will do that - it sucjks but it is needed
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, that's why I'm not going tomorrow, car shopping
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hey all, we're getting a loco pack for the release party
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What's that?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> A pack of pens stickers and other Ubuntu branded stuff
<maxolase1squad> Has the date been nailed down?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nov 5 is looking to be it
<maxolase1squad> I'm gonna try to make it.
<floridagram> <KMyers> A few months ago, I ordered something called PrintByte. It is a new 3D printing surface that has some cool features. Just got it today and it looks promising
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <govatent> Aaron do you know someone named amede honeycutt or is that a semi common last name?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well I have met more Honeycutt s
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-15
<floridagram> <govatent> https://youtu.be/RnqAXuLZlaE
<floridagram> <govatent> Really good film against dot net pretty funny
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi and @govatent - Going to try to make ti tomorrow?
<floridagram> <govatent> Yes. I plan on trying. Got a 9:30 meeting about termites at my house
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://thebest404pageever.com/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If I go tomorrow I'm bringing my kids.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Same with me
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.  So no problems with that?  What time?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you have brought them before
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we are very family friendly kinda
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I always announce them.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just so no one is caught off guard.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Waaaa! I so want to be there!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Miss you Joel
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Next one for sure
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Definitely, I may even do an on the go stream for twitch with it, lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <govatent> Is it too late to go?
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm wrapping up at my home this meeting
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Come on Alan!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We are playing the Steam Controller
<floridagram> <govatent> Cool. I'll be there in like half hour. I'm far away
<floridagram> <govatent> In the car
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, About time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, you're going to have a jew there either way, lol
<floridagram> <govatent> The rain is real bad. I'm on university and Griffen
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Opps
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 could you look into that coffee shop where you had the 14.04 release party?
<floridagram> <mhall119> I'm on a plane right now.  It was way up in DeLand though
<floridagram> <mhall119> Didn't we want something in Kissimmee?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well when you have time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't know Kissimmee very well
<floridagram> <mhall119> Might be next week, when I'm back home
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'll look around but I just want a back up plan
<floridagram> <mhall119> Sure, I'll check on it next week, remind me on the 24th
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> He's on a de plane, he's waiting to Deland
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Nothing?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It was funny kinda
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> You had to add that kinda in there didn't you 😛
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @govatent  https://netgate.com/products/sg-1000.html
<floridagram> <govatent> Adam, I wish I had seen that before I got the other device
<floridagram> <govatent> Although I'm still happy with performance on the one I got
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so confused
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/russias-bizarre-pokemon-pop-tribute-is-insane-1787656810?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How to be cool with an iPhone https://youtu.be/oN-XC_ErOWg
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm going to have to wipe the server
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> unless some can help me resize it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Use gparted
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well not very use to that tool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't have enough space to install that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yes it is.  Just SSH -X into the server from another Linux machine. Then launch it and slide the edges and click apply.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Remove some stuff
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> RM -rf /tmp/*
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Remove everything in your home and /tmp
<floridagram> <govatent> What's wrong with a server?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Also apt-get autoremove
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I only made it a 2GB one
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but I have 24
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't resize it anymore
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 2048 is the max size
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You need to remove some stuff then you can use gparted
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> use gparted
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't resize it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You can also LP
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oops.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm just going to start again on it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You can also remove /var/logs files.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What is taking up the additional space?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm going to run into problems with the website then since it would need more space
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler I only set the / as 2GB
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You have 24 gigs.  Where is the rest?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it can't use it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.  Gparted would fix that.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nop
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *nope
<floridagram> <govatent> Can you get to a recovery kernel mode?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well if I reboot it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What does it say when you run "parted /dev/SDA/" print?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> opps
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nvm just going to rebuild it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Don't do that.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> why?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't resize it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You need to resize.  If you can't resize, it's because something is taking up the space.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's parted like that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's locked
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> of course
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> done
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.  And what does parted print say?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Linode's website has the tool to do it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just had to turn it off for a few secs
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Parted /dev/sda
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm done
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Done with what?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I resized with the Linode Console
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I moved it to 20GBs
<floridagram> <govatent> With recovery mode, you may be able to while the partition is not in use
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> 2015 kia forte
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> your car?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's not my forte
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Hopefully, still working out the details
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 869.70 open box at HHGreg
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nice but that model has some known issues with printing
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Who's is that?
<floridagram> <govatent> A friend of mine. They've had it for a while.
<floridagram> <govatent> They don't really use it
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm allowed to use it and never used it either
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is a classic machine, and one of the faster ones made due to the light print head
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-16
<floridagram> <govatent> Is Amazon music no longer free for prime members?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Still free. https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201530920
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers, Isn't that the one the hacklab had?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, A similar one
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well seems someone is trying to log into my site and has me locked out for 20 hours...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <govatent> Congratulations
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mmm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Fireworks
<floridagram> <KMyers> That car would look a lot better with Sushi on it
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Haha, dang
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and my mom just used LibreOffice to make an Invoice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it works
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=o-8TsLkZS0Y
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> For @KMyers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-09
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, Because more is less. Except when it's not. Which is is about the time the offer is up and they charge you up the butt for stuff you didn't want in the first place.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yea it's not too bad right now
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> 10 days until #Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is released. Plenty of time to organise a release party!
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu/posts/JGKwfXBzo8r
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Yep there is
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Anyone up for Orlando on the first weekend in November? The same Uno's Pizza
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> What happens in orlando?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> We normally drive up on a Saturday and return on Sunday. Just a Pizza Party with those who can make it
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Ooh nice, sounds like fun
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> If my schedule allows it I'll join in
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> That looks like it was fun
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> We had a good turn out last year
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> We can get a turnout like that at a park, like we did last time.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> it was more for people in central and north who couldn't drive all the way down to that park
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> that park one was pretty fun, I still have that intel computer from winning that android game
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> The 1st half of the year release party is local, the 2nd one is up a bit higher
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I mean, we can get some PI 3/ Pi 3 Zeros and give them away.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Cool. It seems the last 2 have been in Orlando
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yes, it makes it easy for those who live outside of the Broward County area to come
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> They get left out of most of the events
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> giant train ride to orlando
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> We are SoFlo, right?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, I wish but it wont be ready for that just yet. Maybe next year
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Most of the Ubuntu Fl group is but the group is not limited to South Florida. @itnet7  and @Abrerr are in Central Fl
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Hm, amtrak is 37$ one way
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Then again Keith's car has wifi
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> but we could do a vpn in the train car
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I can fit 4 in my car (+ myself) and the entire ride up would be about $60.00
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> We also dont need to worry about transportation/etc while up there
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Yeah that's a good point
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I'm not so much worried about cost I thought you might have more fun if you didn't have to drive all the way up
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Actually Orlando Trips are nothing, a few hours of driving
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I used to drive up there at least twice a month when I was a Disney pass holder
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> oh man
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> The Pizza Place (Uno) is also reasonably priced and they have some pretty good food
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers i was going through some stuff on my desktop and cleaning it up.  I saw you have a business card 3d print?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I did make one
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Can i see?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I dont have one with me right now
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> They are pretty easy to make
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Ewww... I touched a Mac
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Wow, you need hydrocortizone
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> What happened?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I found a bag of fake Halloween decorations
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Gah! I'm supposed to do a charity stream for extra-life the first weekend of November
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> And there's no way in hell I want to miss this
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nice
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Any way to reschedule the get together?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, What day is yours?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> that stream is a 24 hour stream spread over that weekend
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I will send out a proposal on the mailing list later today so we can vote on a day
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> okay, cool
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> pretty much any weekend except that one, lol
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what was with that Discover tweet from the account>
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, @$-27. I thought I did that from my personal one
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Removed
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-10
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I'd be game for a release party. But I'm gonna find out in the next day or two exactly if and when I'll be moving to Colorado. I'm in background checks now. Once I sign the offer though, I have to start moving. I may not be in town for it.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Internet Explorer vs Murder Rate  … 18,000  … 90%  … 17,200  … 75%  … 16,400  … 60%  … 15,600  … el  … 45%  … 14,800  … 14,000  … 30%  … 20062007 20082009 20102011  … _ Internet Explorer Market Share  … O Murders in US
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-11
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> So it looks like I'll need to set up something like an image that configures itself?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> How so?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Basically wordpress with unique logins each instance instantiation
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh, that is easy to do with cpanel + softaculus + their API
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wait really
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I thought I'd need to do some bash scripting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, https://www.softaculous.com/docs/API
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yes, it is one of the tricks web hosting companies use to sell "WordPress Hosting"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's fantastic
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you want me to setup an account for you to try it, let me know
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What's the licensing cost like for maybe under 100 accounts?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Can it be set up on amazon?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Believe it or not but the cost is the same for one account as it is for 500
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It just needs a server it VM. the license cost is less than 40 per month
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh wow I'll have to talk to you about that next time we get together yeah
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll mention it at work too
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Guys I found an amazing place that will let us host Ubuntu meetings for free
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is that where the Hak5 meeting was?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's called i2labs
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They are about to have their grand opening soon
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's like an academy for tech and coding
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They are willing to let us use the space for free as long as our meetings are free and for people
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They have tons of tools and it's like a mini hacker space tool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It was very cool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Only issue maybe is that it's right in Miami Bayside. So right downtown. Parking is also a pain.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Bayside as in right next to the AAA and Opera House... Where the worst traffic in Miami is?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Though getting to use their stuff for free....
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Exactly
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> And the facility is very impressive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Can you share my contact info with them
<maxolasersquad> RazPi, we use Ansible to automate server configuration. The nice thing is you can segment pieces off. For example, if you need 10 server, 5 configured one way, and 5 another way, but they are mostly the same thing, you can group common parameters together, and just apply the differentiation in a different configuration.
<maxolasersquad> Then if you need to updat any configuration you just modify your script and then run Ansible and it will deploy the relevant changes to all relevant servers.
<maxolasersquad> Add version control to the mix and you can actually version control what your servers looked like through time.
<maxolasersquad> And if you need to add server 11 it's usually just adding a single line to your Ansible config.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And for your daily dose of clickbait:
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/supreme-court-hacking-conviction-stands-for-man-who-didnt-hack-computer/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> The headline is incredibly misleading
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I have to one-up you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://bgr.com/2017/10/11/iphone-x-release-date-weeks-away-but-foldable-iphone-in-2020/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you ask me, the iPhone stole a lot of the stuff Samsung was doing first.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I'm still grouchy over them marketing removing the headphone jack as brave and what not.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-12
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/10/12/movies-anywhere-aims-unify-movie-collection-single-digital-library/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-13
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Interesting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> By default, they don't get added to the family library. I had to add things manually.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ah
<bordy> evenin folks!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
<bordy> Whats up, mhall119? long time no IRC. 
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He pops in from time to time. He is busy with his work on Endless lately
<bordy> Bah. Sounds good
<bordy> It's so weird being back in here. Think I created this room. Like 10 years ago.
<bordy> Been out of the game so long I am hopelessly lost in Ubuntu (Ubuntu!) But super glad to have it back on my machine
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice. I have been running it for quite a while
<bordy> Think I last used it in 2008 when I took my dev job with grays and moved to Mac. Eesh.
<bordy> Its super nice now though. 
<bordy> Question though, why do all your posts come through Floridagram-bot?
<bordy> then <kmyers>
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We bridged the IRC room with Telegram a bit over a year ago. I am in Telegram more than IRC
<bordy> I am not even sure what telegram is!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a open source encrypted messaging platform. Similar to WhatsApp
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> "encrypted"
<bordy> Oh ok 
<bordy> Should I switch? I'm pretty open to new things (until I reinstall IRSSI and get back to it lol)
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> You can try it. But it is not one or the other.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I personally switched as Telegram is more mobile friendly. I tend to jump between different devices throughout the day so it works better for me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://telegram.me/joinchat/Bpq8Fzxvf9hDVTN51iNcrw
<bordy> What's the help room of the now? I am trying to find some help installing WoW and Hearthstone via PlayOnLinux but am getting nowhere
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There is the Telegram link in case you want to take it for a spin
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @bordy, That one is a bit of a mess as Blizzard is dropping Windows XP support (which the PlayOnLinux Profiles target). I know that there is an active discussion going on in the Crossover forums about solutions
<bordy> Dang. 
<bordy> I guess nbd, I wil just have to maintain the dual boot until it's resolved.
<bordy> Jst stinks to have to boot into windows just to play 
<bordy> Do we have a wiki still?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @bordy, No, I am working on bringing that back (and a few other things)
<bordy> Oh nice. 
<bordy> Getting this loco set up was how I got my bordy@ubuntu.com email address. But that was like 2006 lol
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> As of Wine 2.x Wine defaults to Windows 7
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I forgot exactly what point release though. But even in POL it defaults to Win7
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, PlayOnLinux still tries to use an older version. I don't think they migrated to 2.0 yet. I could be wrong
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> They heave
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am using a 2.x on my wine bottles
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I need to head to bed. Got to head in to the office in the morning. I do have something cool that I will be sharing soon
<bordy> night man, nice to meet you
<bordy> Alright guys, I am off to play some WoW. Thanks for the help, and I'll talk to you guys soon
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/entertainment/original-nintendo-game-boy-could-be-making-a-comeback/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thats what I have been hoping for
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Still a work in progress but it is coming along nicely
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice!!!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You got a switch...
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea, don't worry our side project is still happening
<bordy> Whats happenin folks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just 3D printing a laptop
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sounds like a normal day
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> For me... It is not abnormal
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-14
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the heck is with this
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-08
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It prints pretty well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is PETG.  I'm experimenting. https://print2.adamoutler.com/webcam/?action=stream&1539029172807
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - did you hear about the Google Plus mess?
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> @KMyers just saw you wished me a happy bday like a month ago.... thank you dear sir...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I was wondering where you have been
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What happened with Google Plus @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Google is shutting it down - and they discovered a bug with the API that could have leaked personal details
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Project Strobe: Protecting your data, improving our third-party APIs, and sunsetting consumer Google+ … https://blog.google/technology/safety-security/project-strobe/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> So they're shutting the whole thing down?!?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> what?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, read above
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The review did highlight the significant challenges in creating and maintaining a successful Google+ that meets consumers’ expectations. Given these challenges and the very low usage of the consumer version of Google+, we decided to sunset the consumer version of Google+.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> wow.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No social media for me.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You could host a Mastodon image as well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers mx3 is out of stock everywhere :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-09
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers anyone up for hanging out next day or so?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wednesday is good
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze Able to come?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> On Wednesday? I work from 1 to 10
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/o2_SZ4tfLns
<maxolasersquad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsoQGTA1SxY
<maxolasersquad> Google's product anouncement starts in about 15 minutes.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My poor wallet
<maxolasersquad> :D
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=bkRhoGPo2is
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is starting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsoQGTA1SxY&feature=share
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> RIP My wallet
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you're a cord cutter, but then you get local channels, doesn't that mean you just replaced the cable?
<maxolasersquad> Cool to hear them advertise running Linux apps.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They dropped the 512 GB option
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Pixel book?
<maxolasersquad> My Pixel 3 is ordered.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am very disappointed that #madebygoogle did not include a 512 GB option on the Pixel Slate like they did with the Pixelbook. I also do not like that they now start at 32 GB of (non expandable) storage. It will be full with a few offline YouTube videos, Games and Linux Apps. … My Wallet is safe for another year as I will be sticking with my Pixelbook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have a problem. I am trying to pack my suitcase and...
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> C0MRAD3 CAT 🌹 🇲🇽 on Twitter: "This is my son. He's never gonna give you up. He's never gonna let you down. He's never gonna run around and desert you. He's never gonna make you cry. He's never gonna say goodbye. He's never gonna tell a lie and hurt you. #HimToo https://t.co/uZsEDaeTlo" / Twitter … https://mobile.twitter.com/c0mrad3cat/status/1049460699733389312
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> #HimToo
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers on my way
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-10
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I did not get the alert. What is your ETA
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Passing exit 19
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Driving or Tri Rail?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Driving
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Park behind me
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun new KDE!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> There is 5.14 I think.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://flatkill.org/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm setting up a redhat server this or next week.  Is flatpack the standard?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a standard, not the standard
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.  They use yum right?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Rpm?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> RPMs, Yum is one of the package managers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok. Cool.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/2018-10-10-hurricane-michael-cat4-historic-landfall-gulf-coast-florida
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And lucky me... I will be traveling with the storm tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Well at least it'll clear a path for you
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-open-sources-its-entire-patent-portfolio/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Dnf not the mainstream yet?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-11
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What do you think Microsoft's game is?  Port windows to Linux? Windows Subsystem for Linux?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Open source parts of what they own. Then turn Windows into DaaS
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I really like the idea of Windows compatibility layer on Linux desktop..  using Xorg display manager and windows apps.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> and/Or Wayland
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-12
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I need to look at that when I get back
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> (Location, lon: -78.884635, lat: 35.054977)
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> My Chromebook is crostini compatible in beta.  Does that mean next release (70) I should get it?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-13
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Oh jease. I just got phonetically rick rolled
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> @ahoneybun with KDE, chrome keeps telling me it's not the default browser. have you seen this before?
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> I haven't seen it but I think I made this change @govatent
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> btw you should come visit around 6 today!
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> I don't think I can today. I'm working a shift tomorrow and I need to finish a study course for a new product i'm going to be supporting
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> i did try that setting you mentioned but it keeps getting switched back
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> I'd be free next weekend for sure.
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> Not sure then. I'm on 18.10 though.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-14
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> @RazPi are you listening in on my conversation?
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @AdamOutler xD why have you been listening to it too?
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> I was talking about hating all the Justin's when you posted that.  I was out with my wife and a Justin Timberlake song came on.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> View from my office today
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> It's already snowing there???
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Today's the first day
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> They say it should go back to sun tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I had a fun drive making it to work today
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Dang
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, hopefully I'm able to make it there this year
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's from my new apartment.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Next weekend I'm getting dsl installed at my place. Gonna test it out.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I feel like DSL is the old stuff.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It is.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But if it means no more disconnects I'll take it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've only had one major lost of internet so far since I got here in Denver.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> So just one time in over a year.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I don't know what's up with my area.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Comcast is dropping everytime I turn around.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I think my modem may be to blame as well.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I think it's too new
